# Two part time jobs. One not paying. Qualify for covid-19 payment?



## SPC100 (1 Apr 2020)

One part time job is claiming government subsidy and still paying. The other part time job is not paying anything. Both are fully affected by virus (non essential services). Overall personal Income significantly down.

The job that is paying is paying, is paying significantly less than the universal covid 19 payment.

Does this case qualify for the universal payment?


----------



## shweeney (2 Apr 2020)

It would appear they're not entitled, but may be entitled to another payment such as income support or jobseekers.


----------

